# Problem with Daily Schedule



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Every listing on my daily schedule says "no info available", many of them say skipped due to conflict and I am missing recordings. I have a OTA module so I have 4 tuners available. I don't have things scheduled to record at the same time. 
For example Survivor tonight at 8. If I go to my timer list it says no timers scheduled but it is coming on tonight. 

Also I have guide info. and I did a hard reset with no change.

Any ideas....


----------

